# help! Perc pinning little toe



## taurus7694 (Aug 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which code is the correct code for Percutaneous pinning of the little toe??  There are codes for the great toe ...but not for the phalanx of the little toe??  Thanks


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 5, 2009)

If there was no incision I would go with 28510-28515.


----------



## peporter (Aug 5, 2009)

I was looking at 28496, which is percutaneous skeletal fixation of fracture great toe, phalanx OR phalanges. Why can't this be used? Am I missing something? You could use the modifier to indicate which toe, like T4. I guess I'm a little confused on this also. Thanks, Paula


----------



## cgallimore (Aug 5, 2009)

You would use CPT 28525, Open treatment of fracture, phalanx or phalanges, other than great toe, includes internal fixation, when performed, each. Per the Podiatry Coding Companion, "This code reports percutaneous skeletal fixation of a toe fracture other than the great toe."

CPT 28496 is for the great toe only -proximal and/or distal phalanx (phalanges) of the great toe.


----------



## peporter (Aug 5, 2009)

Cindy, thanks so much for clearing that up...Paula


----------



## Bella Cullen (Aug 6, 2009)

I wouldn't use 28525 if *no* incision was made. Thats why I think it should be 28515.  
If there was an incision then I would go with 28525.


----------



## bmeech (Dec 11, 2009)

Thought I would share, per the Coding Companion for Orthopaedics...
 on the 28525 in Coding Tips it says "This code reports percutaneous skeletal fixation of the toe fx other than the great toe"

Brenda M. CPC
Northern Orthopedics
Brainerd, MN


----------



## pammalou (Jan 23, 2019)

*Closed reduction percutaneous pinning of toe, other than great toe*

Per first Quarter 2016 coding clinic page 4; assign 28515 for the closed treatment of fracture and the 28899 for the pinning portion.


----------

